# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Las lluvias intensas, tormentas y vientos continuarán en el sureste peninsular, Ceuta

## Embalses

*Las lluvias intensas, tormentas y vientos continuarán en el sureste peninsular, Ceuta y Melilla hasta el próximo lunes    	* 
10-10-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

Las precipitaciones muy fuertes y persistentes, acompañadas de tormentas y vientos muy fuertes, continuarán registrándose desde el norte de la Comunidad Valenciana hasta el Estrecho, en Baleares y en las ciudades autónomas de Ceuta y Melilla hasta el próximo lunes, según el aviso especial de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).



En declaraciones a Europa Press, el portavoz de la Agencia, Ángel Rivera, detalló que donde más llovió durante la madrugada del jueves fue en las provincias de Alicante y Murcia. Así, en el Pantano de Isbert se registraron 110 litros por metro cuadrado, 79 litros por metro cuadrado en Pinet, y 75 litros por metro cuadrado en Vermisa, en Alicante, y que en las próximas horas lloverá especialmente en Murcia, Alicante, Ceuta y Melilla.

Así, el riesgo de lluvias alcanza el grado de muy probable (entre el 70 y el 80 por ciento) en la Comunidad Valenciana, Región de Murcia, Andalucía Oriental, Ceuta y Melilla, y la categoría de probable (entre el 40 y el 70 por ciento) en el resto de las zonas. Además, se intensificarán los vientos de Levante, en particular en las áreas del mar de Alborán y el Estrecho, favoreciendo que la intensidad de las lluvias en estas zonas aumente.

Asimismo, el portavoz de la AEMET explicó que la situación meteorológica se debe a una borrasca fría y aislada al sur de la Península que establece una corriente de flujo fuerte húmedo de componente este en las capas bajas en el área mediterránea, provocando precipitaciones de fuertes a muy fuertes de forma persistente que se mantendrán al menos hasta el lunes.

En ese sentido, añadió que mañana la borrasca se desplazará hacia el norte y el sábado hacia el sur y mitad sur de la Península, dejando cielos nubosos y lluvias a lo largo del fin de semana, aunque se extenderán hacia el interior de la mitad peninsular, pero con menor intensidad. También en esas zonas se esperan vientos fuertes a muy fuertes, que incluso provocarán áreas de temporal en las zonas marítimas del Mediterráneo cercanas a la Península y Baleares.

Rivera advirtió de que las precipitaciones caerán de forma desigual y a intervalos por lo que mientras en unas zonas no lloverá, en otras podrían llegar a registrarse desde 40 hasta 100 litros por metro cuadrado.

En cuanto a las temperaturas, pronosticó que se suavizarán en toda España, al soplar viento del este y del sureste, lo que dejará un fin de semana más cálido, en el Mediterráneo. En el resto se esperan cielos pocos nubosos y despejados con temperaturas suaves.

OTOÑO "NORMAL"

Con todo, el portavoz de Meteorología considera que "está siendo un otoño normal" en el Mediterráneo, donde suelen registrarse en estas fechas precipitaciones con estas características. Si bien, lamentó la falta de borrascas en el Atlántico, las que dejan agua en el noroeste y norte de España, que registra un déficit de lluvias.

Finalmente, dijo que probablemente a mediados de la próxima semana entrará un frente frío en el Cantábrico, que dejará lluvias especialmente en el extremo oriental, este de Cantabria y País Vasco, aunque seguirá sin llover en Galicia, Asturias y Castilla y León.

----------

